# 5 x web cams in port of Szczecin



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Let me invite you to see our port and city of Szczecin in Poland. You can see 5 professional web cams on our www: www.magemar.com.pl. All of them have steering and huge zoom. There two types - 3 x zoom x 432 and 2 x zoom z 300 - of course optical and digital. You can move them. Cam 2 is dirty - will be clean again on Monday. We are now installing cam 6 - she will work within 2 weeks.
I wish you a nice watching Rafal(POP)


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Rafal, 
The link does not appear to be working, 
Pat


----------



## Lanzabry (Sep 17, 2008)

Link connected ok. Good sized and clear camera image

Joe


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I am having same problem as Pat and cannot connect.

Regards Robert


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

Are you using IE or Firefox. Deffo working on Firefox.
McG


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

*Problem with IE*

Hello, sorry I just sit down to see your messages. All cams are working without any problems on Firefox. With IE there is one problem - a level of security. If is to high than Java scripts doesn't work. So you see a main screen of cam but you can not see a cam view. Than you must just permit to your IE to allow a scripts. Sometimes you must download a Java Applet Viewer. In Firefox it is made in automatic mode but in IE sometimes you must download it handy. But Java is free in internet. Next reason is that you firewall or anti virus program is blocking java scripts or active x. All cams are working in both standards. Anyway I recommend you Firefox and later on please check if your anti virus program is not blocking scripts. If everything is OK you can see view from the roof of the highest building in our port (70 m over ground level) - so Grain Terminal Ewa (cam 1 & 2) - so you can see whole general cargo area + our shipyards and city of Szczecin from the most beautiful side, our granite blocks stockyard and the oldest area of our harbour (cam 3), you can see the port of Szczecin from the side of our City (cam 4), you can see a part of our bulk cargo area (cam 5) or within 2 weeks the entrance to the harbour via new cam 6. You can move them, you can change a zoom or you can make a picture and sent it via mail - everything just using your PC mouse. If anybody will have still a problem please let me know but with details and I will try to help. Have a nice evening Rafal(Smoke)


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

*Our 8 web cams*

Hello,

In the meantime - please look at www.bembridge.pl. Cam 7 is now placed in Pilot Saloon - so you can see our Pilot Saloon alive. 

This cam 7 is on Wifi. So every week we will move it to other place inside Bembridge.

Cam 8 is in the former engine room. On the spring time it will be moved up on the top of our main mast.

All cams you can move, you can make zoom and pictures.

To operate with them please download java applet viewer.

Have a fun, greeting Rafal


----------

